# Onan vs. Honda RV generator



## Lory (Jul 20, 2003)

Does anybody have a preference on which brand??  And Why??  Still cant make up our minds for sure to go with a Onan 4000W or 2 Honda 2000W.  Any help would be appreciated before we go crazy thinking  about this!


----------



## hertig (Jul 20, 2003)

Onan vs. Honda RV generator

If you are going with a built in unit, then the Onan is really the only choice.  They are DESIGNED to run in an enclosed space.  The built in gas tank and compartment insulation will help reduce Onan's major flaws, to wit, so-so gas efficiency and moderate noise.  The power from an Onan is not up to Honda standards, but appears to be acceptable (I'll bet 95 or more out of a 100 motor homes have an Onan in them).  

For a standalone unit, the Hondas will probably be quieter, more fuel efficiant, easier to handle and be cheaper than the Onan to boot.  As I recall, when I was looking at them, Onans were $2500 to $3500, plus installation.  2 Hondas plus cord shoule be under $2000, with no installation (although a real good lock is recommended).

Note that you will have to take the Hondas out of whereever you carry them, hook up the cable to them, pull start one, then the other, then plug in the trailer.  This may be a problem in places like a WalMart parking lot.  With the built in Onan, just push a button...


----------



## hertig (Jul 21, 2003)

Onan vs. Honda RV generator

Honda does appear to make an equivalent to the built in Onan, the EV4010.  Not very available yet, best price I found was about $2300.  Also, weight is up there, 200 pounds.


----------

